# cannot find my posts, threads or likes etc



## Mr.Hench (Oct 4, 2009)

when i view my profile i cant find my posts, threads or likes given or received they all return as no results or 0 even though they exist. i can find other peoples threads etc on their profile just not mine. also i have a notification which says i have a like received but when clicked it says i have 0 so i cant get rid of this notification. i liked someones comment and can see it now in the thread but my profile says i have not given any.


----------



## Mr.Hench (Oct 4, 2009)

bump, am i better off pm'ing a mod?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

PM Lorian...


----------



## Mr.Hench (Oct 4, 2009)

pmed lorian weeks/months ago and no reply. think ill have to live with this one


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Sorry for the late reply.. the issue is being caused by the full stop in your username.

If you are happy to be renamed Mr-Hench (or you can choose a completley different name) then that should solve the issue.. let me know.

L


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I have this problem too, but there's no full stop in my user name.

What's the solution?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Rich-B said:


> I have this problem too, but there's no full stop in my user name.
> 
> What's the solution?


In your case it's caused by the hyphen.

If you PM Katy with a different choice of username she'll change it and that'll sort the problem.

L


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Actually, if it's a username change that he wants then he can PM me...being assistant to you and all


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Lorian said:


> In your case it's caused by the hyphen.
> 
> If you PM Katy with a different choice of username she'll change it and that'll sort the problem.
> 
> L


So basically, despite Lorian's contradiction, avoid any special characters including hyphens


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Why don't I have this problem?

Edit: Not that I want it, just curious.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Mr.GoodKat said:


> Why don't I have this problem?


You're special. Or maybe Katy magically fixed it..

L


----------

